# Killifish



## Blackadder (Jul 7, 2006)

Does anybody have any experience with these? Are they suitable for a community tank (I have a 29-gallon w/ livebearers, tetras, corys and a betta)? Does anybody know where to find them?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I've only seen Golden Wonder Killies in the GTA. For specific species and recommendations, ask Harold @ Menagerie. He can best direct you.

HTH


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

*killie fish*

www.cka.org

Chris sinclair is up in Markham, give the site a look up.

Ricky


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Most killis do best in their own small tank with low water movement and lots of hiding places, and a lower temperature, like 23 celsius or so.

Harold can probably get you some amphyosemion which is a cool genus.

I like gardneri








but there are many others.


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

There are some awsome killies out there, nice looking one there Pablo 

I've never had them, but friends who did kept them in pairs in a small tank, but they were breeding them.


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

Killis are great, but quite frankly, I've not had much luck keeping most of them in community tanks - due primarily to their cool water likes. There are those that can tolerate warmer waters, but given that many of them are annuals, you might want to reconsider having them in with your other fishes as warmer waters shorten their lifespans even more.

On the bonus side, you can keep a pair or a trio of most of the species available in a 1-5 gallon tank, no heater and breed them! Perfect office denizens.

They come in all sizes shapes and colours, and there are even native killis (_Fundulus diaphanus_) that I've tried keeping with limited success (they need space and are aggressive).

Chris is a great person to get in touch with - he's got very cool stuff. Harold can get a number of very nice varieties, or you can try mail order eggs from a variety of websites.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Westender said:


> Killis are great, but quite frankly, I've not had much luck keeping most of them in community tanks - due primarily to their cool water likes. There are those that can tolerate warmer waters, but given that many of them are annuals, you might want to reconsider having them in with your other fishes as warmer waters shorten their lifespans even more.
> 
> On the bonus side, you can keep a pair or a trio of most of the species available in a 1-5 gallon tank, no heater and breed them! Perfect office denizens.
> 
> ...


I agree they never seem too content in a community tank and they do seem to like a relatively shallow not so big tank with not so warm water and not so much current.

They do spawn pretty easily and its a cool colorful little fish.


----------

